
The Stanford AI Lab Blog - andreyk
http://ai.stanford.edu/blog/
======
andreyk
We just revealed this to the world today! Excited to bring our research to a
general audience in a more fun to read format (and if you have not seen it, be
sure to check out the BAIR blog
[https://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/](https://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/)).

